# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG  Octoplus Box JTAG v1.2.2 - Samsung I9505, S7500L and more!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.2.2 is out!  *Added support for:*
Samsung GT-I9505, Samsung GT-S7500L, Huawei E173z-1, Huawei E303s-2, Huawei K3770   Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.2.2 Release Notes   *Added support for the following models:* - *Samsung GT-I9505* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *Samsung GT-S7500L* - added Dead Boot Repair (thanks to Mr. Maurioski).
- *Huawei E173z-1* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *Huawei E303s-2* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *Huawei K3770* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*Added new Core IDs of some new revisions of Qualcomm CPUs.**Added Software manuals for supported phones.**Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.**Released some improvements to the main software.*   
Octoplus - the best there is with the most important updates only!  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

